# Pure VG vaping



## JonnoD (18/10/19)

Hey guys, I'm new here and new to vaping. So the question I have relates to my girlfriend who is trying to quit smoking and move over to vaping. The problem she's having is that she seems to be allergic to PG. She started out about 2 weeks ago with a Vaporesso Podstick and some mtl liquid. Very quickly she started breaking out with some strange acne and what appeared to be a rash on her face. We decided to try out some 80/20 liquid to see if that would help (Yes, in the Podstick which doesn't really work but one of the sales guys at vapeking still told us to give it a try). She still ended up getting skin issues from that so we've decided to make our own pure VG based liquid and give that a try. We also realise that we're going to have to get her a new device as the Podstick just isn't going to cut it. The question I have is, what sort of vapes are going to be able to handle pure VG?
She's got her eye on a Uwell Nunchaku kit which seems like it could work but I'm not sure. Any advice you guys can share will be appreciated.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## stevie g (18/10/19)

Thin the VG with distilled water then it can run in any mod. Use @5% and adjust from there to get the required viscosity.

*Edited to 5%

Reactions: Like 3 | Winner 1 | Informative 1


----------



## stevie g (18/10/19)

A squonk device will handle high VG liquid best

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## takatatak (18/10/19)

Aside from vaping pure VG, pure PG or various VG/PG ratios, you could test for a topical reaction by dampening some cotton wool balls in VG and a separate one in PG and then sticking them to her forearm or somewhere with a plaster to test for a rash from direct topical application. This should help to narrow down the offending ingredient.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Informative 2


----------



## JonnoD (18/10/19)

stevie g said:


> Thin the VG with distilled water then it can run in any mod. Use @5% and adjust from there to get the required viscosity.
> 
> *Edited to 5%


Ok great, I'll definitely add in some distilled water.


----------



## JonnoD (18/10/19)

takatatak said:


> Aside from vaping pure VG, pure PG or various VG/PG ratios, you could test for a topical reaction by dampening some cotton wool balls in VG and a separate one in PG and then sticking them to her forearm or somewhere with a plaster to test for a rash from direct topical application. This should help to narrow down the offending ingredient.


Good info. We've only got pure VG at the moment so we'll do a test with that and see what happens.


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (18/10/19)

Nic salts is from the devil

Reactions: Agree 1 | Can relate 1


----------



## takatatak (18/10/19)

JonnoD said:


> Good info. We've only got pure VG at the moment so we'll do a test with that and see what happens.


If she has any piercings then you could also massage some VG or PG into the piercing to test but this will probably cause itching and inflammation a lot sooner. Perhaps sooner is better though...

My mom didn't really get an allergic reaction to Ni80 with a make-shift ring but a make-shift earring caused inflammation...
Good luck with identifying the cause!! Please report back with your findings

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Adephi (18/10/19)

@vicTor 

He might help with some tips.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (18/10/19)

hi @JonnoD

I also had a PG issue, almost gave up vaping in fact, but it was a simple fix, namely DIY. I know that may sound daunting because it did for me, but it really is very simple.

with DIY you can control the percentage of PG which will only come from your flavours used in your mix (flavours are PG based)

all that happens is that you use VG nicotine instead of PG nicotine

there are some brilliant low percentage flavour mixes out there

feel free to PM me if you need any help or questions answered.

I see you in JHB, I'd be happy to even meet up if you need assistance

one thing which I can not comment on is how max VG juice will perform in a pod system, never had one

cheers

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 4


----------



## Hooked (18/10/19)

vicTor said:


> hi @JonnoD
> 
> I also had a PG issue, almost gave up vaping in fact, but it was a simple fix, namely DIY. I know that may sound daunting because it did for me, but it really is very simple.
> 
> ...



@vicTor @JonnoD I'm no expert but I can't see VG juice performing well in any pod system. The coils aren't designed for it. It would be better to buy a mod, not a pod.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Resistance (18/10/19)

JonnoD said:


> Ok great, I'll definitely add in some distilled water.



Hi hwzt bro. Good that you guys realised early. Yes I do mainly Vape just VG and we call it VG max as it's a bit hard to get VG based flavouring.
Good thing is @vicTor is a VG max vaper too so he might be able to give you some practical diy mixing advice and experience.

I use distilled water to thin but, I mix in at 2 percent. Anything more for me is a bit too much and doesn't quite vape to good. this percentage I also use in my squonk,pod,RTA 's.i use thethe s juice and haven't had an issue yet.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (18/10/19)

High vg or even max vg should be less of a problem in summer, as the juice gets much runnier from the heat. Even in pods I think it could be ok. Think If you just take a few small, short puffs at the start each time so the juice warm up even more in the tank/pod it will help even more

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JonnoD (21/10/19)

vicTor said:


> hi @JonnoD
> 
> I also had a PG issue, almost gave up vaping in fact, but it was a simple fix, namely DIY. I know that may sound daunting because it did for me, but it really is very simple.
> 
> ...


So we've already started down the DIY path. We've bought some pure VG as well as some VG based nicotine.
Thankfully she hasn't had any bad reactions from that so it's definitely the PG that's the problem.



Hooked said:


> @vicTor @JonnoD I'm no expert but I can't see VG juice performing well in any pod system. The coils aren't designed for it. It would be better to buy a mod, not a pod.


We've already bought her a new device as the pod system was clearly not going to work. She's now puffing away on a uwell Nunchaku which is handling the 100% VG just fine.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 3


----------



## JonnoD (21/10/19)

So we are having another issue now and it's got to do with the VG based nicotine. We carefully mixed up a batch of 3mg/ml unflavored 100% VG juice but unfortunately it's incredibly harsh to smoke. We tried out some pure VG without the nicotine and it's perfectly smooth so the problem has to be with the nicotine. Has anyone else experienced this? We contacted the company we bought it from and they just said to shake it more before using it (we had already tried shaking it for a couple minutes).

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## vicTor (21/10/19)

hi, what VG nic did you use and what's the percentage ?

i.e. 36mg etc

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JonnoD (21/10/19)

vicTor said:


> hi, what VG nic did you use and what's the percentage ?
> 
> i.e. 36mg etc


I bought a bottle of 48mg/ml VG Gold Nic from Blck Flavour. I used an online vape juice calculator and diluted it to 3mg/ml.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## SmokeyJoe (21/10/19)

As said above, use distilled water and nic in vg. However your problem is that 99,9% of flavouring is pg based

You sure shes not perhaps allergic to the coils? Theres been a lot of people complaining about nic chrome coil allergy, me being one of them. I can only use kanthal, all others aggravates my asthma

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JonnoD (21/10/19)

SmokeyJoe said:


> As said above, use distilled water and nic in vg. However your problem is that 99,9% of flavouring is pg based
> 
> You sure shes not perhaps allergic to the coils? Theres been a lot of people complaining about nic chrome coil allergy, me being one of them. I can only use kanthal, all others aggravates my asthma


I think we have narrowed it down to PG as the problem. She's tried 100% unflavoured VG in two different devices without any problems so I would have to conclude it's not the coils either. She only has issues when she vapes PG. Luckily there are vg based flavour concentrates available.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 2


----------



## Resistance (21/10/19)

Thats the issue with VG nic. It needs a good and proper shake.like really really more and when you think its enough...do it again.



JonnoD said:


> So we are having another issue now and it's got to do with the VG based nicotine. We carefully mixed up a batch of 3mg/ml unflavored 100% VG juice but unfortunately it's incredibly harsh to smoke. We tried out some pure VG without the nicotine and it's perfectly smooth so the problem has to be with the nicotine. Has anyone else experienced this? We contacted the company we bought it from and they just said to shake it more before using it (we had already tried shaking it for a couple minutes).


----------



## Resistance (21/10/19)

Dilute mix you made with more VG little at a time and when she thinks its perfect for vaping do the math and mix another sample at that ratio to see if it works


JonnoD said:


> I think we have narrowed it down to PG as the problem. She's tried 100% unflavoured VG in two different devices without any problems so I would have to conclude it's not the coils either. She only has issues when she vapes PG. Luckily there are vg based flavour concentrates available.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

